Ask HN: Developers, what is the worst experience you had with founders? - chutiyapanti
======
adetrest
Cheap founders. They'd expect everyone to work 10h a day including weekends
but wouldn't even fix or replace broken equipment, wouldn't pay market
salaries, or buy the services needed to achieve their "vision" (servers,
licenses...)

It worked for them apparently because engineers seem to love being treated
like crap, they sold the company a few years ago to a large brand and a lot of
key engineers are still there.

------
cattlefarmer
Absent founder.

The non-tech founder hired a typical consulting/dev-shop to build the initial
prototype. When completed, he hired the engineers that worked on the project
into his company and let them manage themselves. He drops in once a month to
espouse where he sees the company and product going, what we should do and
what the product is missing. Then he fucks off and doesn't return calls or
emails.

Meanwhile, the engineers now have to take on the role of product owner,
project manager, customer support and even sales.

------
startupflix
Once the founder of the startup where I was working as a PHP developer asked
me to develop a fingerprint scanner in PHP using jquery.

